# Last day to enter GRCA National Specialty Field events



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

or actually all events close today! Get your entries in!
WC/WCX: https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedIn/viewevent.aspx?eid=8969
Hunt tests: https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedIn/viewevent.aspx?eid=8967
Field trials: https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedIn/viewevent.aspx?eid=8966
Agility (2 trials): GoneDoggin' Agility Trial Services
Conformation, obedience, rally: Home - Jim Rau Dog Shows Jim Rau Dog Shows


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

253 entries in the field trial ... that's a VERY large field trial!

Notably, several of the titled dogs have entered the Open and Amateur!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

FTGoldens said:


> 253 entries in the field trial ... that's a VERY large field trial!
> 
> Notably, several of the titled dogs have entered the Open and Amateur!


FT,
In your experience, are there higher numbers of dogs at the central or eastern region for the national specialty? Next year we are in St Louis and I wondered if we will see even more dogs!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

I would expect to see fewer dogs entered in the field trial in St. Louis next year. It seems that, generally, as we move westward across the country, the numbers diminish.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

The following titled dogs are entered to run the Open and the Amateur at the Specialty. 
Bear in mind that to earn either of these titles, they had to WIN an ALL BREED Open or Amateur (depending on the title), i.e., they had to BEAT all the LABS at at least one field trial. These dogs have proven to be the best of the best. They are incredible athletes who have undoubtedly demonstrated courage and intellect. *They are special.* 
Come out and meet them if you have a chance.

FC AFC "Flash" Fuller
AFC "Zeva" Boteze
FC AFC "Rip" Clark
FC "Chewey" Heye
AFC "Wyatt" Bandel


----------

